# Extensive South Bend DXD Clutch Review



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Very detailed report with extensive comments by a Formula 5000 Driver. Makes for an
interesting read for anyone contemplating an upgraded clutch which should be done with
the addition of Stage II or higher upgrades:

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24680


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> Very detailed report with extensive comments by a Formula 5000 Driver. Makes for an
> interesting read for anyone contemplating an upgraded clutch which should be done with
> the addition of Stage II or higher upgrades:
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24680


Thanks for posting, I love how many petrol heads there are in this forum. When people hear I got rid of the .:R for a TB the first thing they say is 'but you can't race that can u'. :banghead:.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> Thanks for posting, I love how many petrol heads there are in this forum. When people hear I got rid of the .:R for a TB the first thing they say is 'but you can't race that can u'. :banghead:.


The best thing that could happen to building TB's into performance cars has to be Jamie's
500hp Super Beetle, but regular enthusiasts will find that affordable upgrades, like K04
and Stage II and III, fit nicely in our little rigidly-built 'Bugs'. Kind of reminds me of the
old days when a Beetle would 'whoosh' by with a sign in the rear window that said, 
'You've Just Been Volkswagenized By 40 Horse Power !'


----------

